# Embossed mustard barrels



## SC pontil collector

II wonder if I have been posting for embossed (pontiled would be great) barrels on the wrong forum. Probably posted 5 different times in the bottle forums, never had a reply in quite sometime.
 Does anyone on this forum have any embossed mustard barrels they would like to sell or trade?
 Thank you,
 sc pontil collector


----------



## botlguy

I would say that the bottle forums are ONE correct place for your posts, I have seen them but have none to sell or trade. I also believe this forum is alright for the same post, certainly doesn't do any harm. I have a couple of nice looking unembossed, non-pontil barrel mustard bottle / jars hanging around but they are pretty common and I'm sure nothing you would be interested in.


----------



## SC pontil collector

Thank you for replying about the mustard barrels.
 I collect embossed smooth base and especially pontiled barrels. I have been for many years. They don't come up for sale too often. I have some doubles and I would either trade or buy ones that I don't have.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## LC

Being you collect mustard barrels , I thought I would show you the one I have . I do not want to sell it , but wanted to show it to you in case you did not have or heard of one of them . Regrettably The embossing is weak , and I was unable to get a good shot of it . It is embossed on the front - Giessen's Union Mustard - on the back of it is an embossed eagle .


----------



## SC pontil collector

Hi LC,
 The Giessons are one of the most popular embossed mustards to collect. That looks like a nice one. Is it pontiled or smooth based?
 There is a another embossed one that has an oval on one side and the other side says GIESSONS/ UNION/ MUSTARD. There is yet another almost like the last one, but the embossing is not in an oval. They come pontiled and smooth based as well.
 There are some with just an eagle on both sides with no embossing, but are attributed to Geissons as well.
 I think someone told me that Geisson sold out to Gulden because Gulden took over making his mustards at Geisson's address.
 Thanks for sharing your Geissons, hang on to it.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## LC

Thanks for the history on that jar SC , I never knew anything about it till now . I assume the bottom is a smooth base . It kind of kicks upward in the middle , but is smooth . If you are able , post a pick of your barrel collection , I would like to see it . Sounds impressive . LC


----------



## SC pontil collector

Hi LC, I don't have a large mustard collection because they're hard to come across. I don't live in an area anymore where there are bottles shows. I am disabled just enough where I can't really travel any great distance. Hoping both of the above will change soon.
 I think I have about 20 different examples.
 I do see on ebay some embossed mustards, but mainly unembossed examples for sale. Rarely do they come up on the large auctions like Glass works, Hecklers, etc. Most embossed ones are French. The French had a wide distribution of mustard in the U.S.
 Most mustard manufactures back then were relatively small and had a small distribution area. Diggers from all around the country dig up obscure local mustards that were only available in that area. A lot of times, information about them is almost impossible to find. Also, most of them had paper labels which are usually worn off by the time they're found. However, many East coast embossed ones end up on the West coast, especially in the Bay area, Sacramento, the Central Valley and in the Sierras (gold country)
 Its a challenge to find them, but a fun one. I will post some examples to share with the forum.
 Sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

I have taken some pictures of the five molds of mustard jars that are in my collection. These are are most common ones. They can vary from these examples, but this will give you a good idea of what the shapes of the mustard barrels look like.
 The first one is very common, but its shape is significante because its typically used for many different mustard barrels.
 This one has an emblem that surrounds the name, this is more common than the Wichert without the emblem. 
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

This next one is rated as rare. Its pontiled. One of my favorites
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

This is one is of the variants to LC's Geisson;s with the embossed eagle. Its is open pontiled. There are variants to this one as well.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

This next one is a classic among mustard barrels, though not rare its unique and stylish design sets it apart from most mustards.
 The embossing is either F & B or B &F , not sure. Its pontiled as well.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

This last one is an fairly early mold that was used by several different companies. Most of these mustards are considered rare. Most are open pontiled.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## cowseatmaize

> Probably posted 5 different times in the bottle forums, never had a reply in quite sometime.


Sorry SC. I post when I have something to add. I wasn't ignoring you by any means.
 Still got nothing though.
 I love those pics, much better than Zumwalt's book any day. Put up a few more.


----------



## SC pontil collector

Hey, these are hard to come by and if I were to get a reply, I seriously would be surprised.
 Betty did her book back in the 80's, so I guess my pictures better be a little better with all the advances in equipment.
 She has inspired a lot of collectors to even consider collecting food related bottles.
 Thanks for the post and I hope fellow forum members enjoy the pictures.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  SC pontil collector
> 
> This is one is of the variants to LC's Geisson;s with the embossed eagle. Its is open pontiled. There are variants to this one as well.
> sc pontil collector





> ector


 
 Hey sc pontil collector,

 Thanks for showing some of your barrels. I'd really like it, if you'd show the eagle on the Giessen's, please.

 I like that fancy B&F, as well.

 You could have your own Mustard Festival...


----------



## LC

Thanks very much sc pontil collector for posting your jars , I enjoyed viewing them . I had a few of them over the years , all of them had paper labels except for the Giessen's jar , the only reason I kept it was that it was embossed . Good luck with your quest in finding more of them .


----------



## SC pontil collector

Here is a picture of the Geisson's eagle. I have seen about 5 different eagle embossing on various barrels.
 Sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

Here is a picture of an O/P of a Geisson;s eagle barrel.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

I wanted to mention a French manufacturer named Louis Freres because he had a large distribution of his products in the U.S. You'll probably see more of his barrels than other manufacturer. They come in many different shapes, sizes and embossing. Smooth base and O.P.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

Here is another example. This is a more common barrel of his. Its a smooth base.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

Many of these barrels also contained products other than mustard. Such as pickle relish, horse radish, etc. 
 sc pontil collector


----------



## ktbi

SC Pontil Collector - I have two barrel mustards that are yours if you want them. They are common so you probably already have them. PM your address and I'll send them out. The SCA and Clear ones are embossed 'Moutarde Diaphane Louit Freres & Co." . The shorter green one, with a lip chip, is embossed on the bottom only with "Bordeaux".  The purple and green ones were dug in the Virginia City -Carson City, Nevada area in the 60's. The clear one was part of a box lot I bought about three years ago....I do want to keep the purple one - but the other two are yours....Ron


----------



## SC pontil collector

Hi Ron,
 That is very kind of you to offer them to me, thank you. They appear to be French mustards and I would love to have them.
 As soon as I figure out how to PM you, I'll send you my address.
 Just because I am curious, would you mind posting a picture of your purple mustard. You don't see too many mustards in any color other than clear and aqua.
 I used to live in Napa, which is fairly close to Vacaville. Many years ago, I would be driving up or down 80 on my way to some bottle show and pass Vacaville.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## ktbi

The one in the middle is SCA (purple-ish). That's the one I was referring to. Click on my blue name ktbi. On the next pop-up page, in the left-hand colum, you will see an email link.  Click on that to send a PM....Ron


----------



## SC pontil collector

Hi Ron,
 Thanks for info on how to PM.
 The middle barrel is usually in clear glass ,so if its turning purple its a keeper for sure. I couldn't tell from the picture which one it was.
 Thanks again,
 sc pontil collector


----------



## luckiest

These are great!  I can't wait till I dig one of my own, I always check the plain barrels for pontil marks because they are so crude.


----------



## SC pontil collector

Hey Luckiest,
 If you dig up a barrel or two, please post them on the forum.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## surfaceone

Hey SC pontil collector,

 Thanks for the additional photos. All I can say is "More," please. Oh, and "please pass the Grey Poupon."






 From This guy.


----------



## baltbottles

there is a pontiled Mustard barrel from Baltimore I'd love to have. I have a shard around in a box if I can find it i will post a picture.

 Chris


----------



## SC pontil collector

Chris, 
 Do you know the name of this Baltimore mustard? 
 Hey, if you dig up more than one and want a new home for it. I would definitely be interested in working out a deal with you.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector

Hey surfaceone,
 Where did you find that one you posted?
 You stay live in da islands?
 sc pontil collector


----------



## epackage

SCPC I'm pretty sure that pic is off of Craigslist...


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  SC pontil collector
> 
> Hey surfaceone,
> Where did you find that one you posted?
> You stay live in da islands?
> sc pontil collector


 
 Nah, Brah,

 They were discussing this guy @ Current Auctions and Sales under Is this guy serious? The mook from Pequannock has an imperfect understanding of bottles and the values thereof, but he did have that mustard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'd like to say I've dug one, but "but, No-o-o-o-o." I'm sure they come up from time to time, under a less delusional platform.


----------



## SC pontil collector

Well, go dig one and then post it here (just joking).
 You stay live in Kaui'i?
 Sista sc pontil collector


----------



## surfaceone

> You stay live in Kaui'i?


 
 Nah, Brah,

 Nevah have...


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Not a true barrel but pretty cool anyway. I dug this a few years ago at a bar and grill that was in operation in the 1870's-80's. It was called the "Ringtown Saloon". It was a place the black soldiers at a nearby Fort could go for drinks and a steak. It was about 3 miles from the fort they were stationed at. The buffalo soldiers weren't allowed to drink at the nearby town of Mobeetie Tx. This saloon was out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Gunsmoke47

The Embossment says SOCIE'TE' COOPERATIVE BORDEAUX. I guess it was a type of Frenches mustard.[][]


----------



## SC pontil collector

Hi Gunsmoke,
 That is definitely a French mustard. Your right its not a barrel, but its another classic design used by the French and U.S. mustard manufacturers during the 1800's. You could have a collection of mustard jars based on this design alone.
 This one you don't come across too often. 
 Thanks for posting your jar.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## captcadillac

Here is a new mustard barrel that my sister in law and I recently won at auction. It was cleaned with just Bar Keepers Friend. It still has a tad of inside stain, hardly noticeable.
 Its a fancy and large (over 7" high). Its a Henry Wichert mustard and is reportedly very rare (don't know if it is). We have never seen one and are glad to add it to our collection. Tooled top, smooth base and very fancy. Probably 1880's.
 capt cadillac & sc pontil collector


----------



## captcadillac

Here is the back.


----------



## captcadillac

A shot of the lip.


----------



## captcadillac

The HW (Henry Wichert) embossing on the front.


----------



## captcadillac

More embossing at the bottom of the jar.


----------



## captcadillac

Finally embossing on the other side near the base.


----------



## captcadillac

No, we don't know what wine mustard was actually used for. Maybe it contained some wine. If someone out there know why its called wine mustard, please enlighten us.
 I did some research on Mr. Wichert to try and find out about this bottle. Found nothing about this bottle, but this guy played a significate roll during his time in business in Chicago. He was big time in his time. Recognized as one of the most prosperous businessmen in Chicago. He had the a factory that had the latest, greastest manufacturing equipment and his out put was very large.
 He came from Prussia in 1808. By 1870 he had a full blown factory that produced many products such as mustard, relish, pickles, sauces, etc. A self made businessman.
 In 1892, he built a pickle factory out in Kankakee County about 9 miles from Chicago. They named a town after him (which still exists). The R & R built a station and named it the Wichert Station and about one year later they built a post office in Wichert. A local church named itself the First Reformed Church of Wichert.
 I think he passed away around 1897.
 captcadillac & sc pontil collector


----------



## botlguy

> ORIGINAL:  captcadillac
> 
> Here is a new mustard barrel that my sister in law and I recently won at auction. It was cleaned with just Bar Keepers Friend. It still has a tad of inside stain, hardly noticeable.
> Its a fancy and large (over 7" high). Its a Henry Wichert mustard and is reportedly very rare (don't know if it is). We have never seen one and are glad to add it to our collection. Tooled top, smooth base and very fancy. Probably 1880's.
> capt cadillac & sc pontil collector


 Way Nice ! ! !


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  captcadillac
> 
> Here is a new mustard barrel that my sister in law and I recently won at auction. It was cleaned with just Bar Keepers Friend. It still has a tad of inside stain, hardly noticeable.
> Its a fancy and large (over 7" high). Its a Henry Wichert mustard and is reportedly very rare (don't know if it is). We have never seen one and are glad to add it to our collection. Tooled top, smooth base and very fancy. Probably 1880's.
> capt cadillac & sc pontil collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Aloha Kekoa,
> 
> That's a shapely mustard y'all turned up. Not a lot of info out there, but there is a wee bit.
> 
> Did'ya see these variants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From.
> 
> Is there no maker's markings?
> 
> These Investors apparently just acquired one,
> 
> "New Acquisitions
> "Nova Scotia Crown" Mustard Jar
> "Nova Scotia Crown" mustard jar; 7"H;
> with the name "Henry Wichert" embossed on the bottom
> Â© 1894
> McKee and Brothers, Pittsburgh, PA.
> Sutton-Smith, Treasury of Canadian Glass - pg. 110"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't know what wine mustard was actually used for. Maybe it contained some wine. If someone out there know why its called wine mustard, please enlighten us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know mustard is a natural with wine. There's that whole vinegar crowd in mustard. Kinda "same church, different pew" division.
> 
> "Mustards from Dijon today generally contain both white wine and red wine. Mustards marketed as Dijon style may contain one or both of these wines or may substitute vinegar or another acid in order to conform to local laws." From wiki-mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From.
Click to expand...


----------



## captcadillac

Howsit Surfaceone,
 Thank you all the information on mustard and wine. I must have drank a lot of wine while eating about a bazillion hot dogs with mustard.
 My brother dug a L & N barrel mustard a long time ago and his wife starting collecting them. We don't dig anymore, but we still collect them.
 Who da guys wit dakine website?
 Captcadillac


----------



## captcadillac

Surfaceone,
 I forgot to answer your question about a maker's mark. We have 5 Wichert barrels and none have the maker's mark on them.
 I looked at the other barrels and can't find any maker's mark. Maybe I don't know what to look for, but there isn't any other markings except the companies name on any of them. Most are O/P.
 captcadillac


----------



## diggerdirect

I knew I had a pic of an embossed barrell I dug awhile ago, couldnt remember what it said. Found pics today. I never did figure out what the MA or AM stood for? This one was a smooth base, clear glass. Sold it several years ago but thought to share the pics on this thread...Al


----------



## captcadillac

Good one diggerdirect,
 The initials A & M stand for Alart & Mc Guire based out of N.Y. city. They were a large companies for their time (around 1875 into the 1900's)
 That was a very excellent example you dug. I have one pontiled example, but yours was much cruder.
 Thanks for sharing and if you ever dig anymore mustards please post them.
 Captcadillac & SCPC  






 Always looking for embossed mustards


----------



## Jim

Here is one that I dug in 2006. I had it until last year, when I donated it to a descendent of its original proprietor. I really liked it and planned to keep it, but it means more to its original "family" than it ever could have to me. It is open pontiled with a rolled lip, embossed W. BRAUNEWELL. It is attributed to the mustard manufacturer William Braunewell of Philadelphia, and dates in the 1850s.  ~Jim


----------



## captcadillac

Hi Jim,
 That is a classic mustard barrel. That was a very nice of you to give it to his descents. 
 He was a very successful manufacturer.
 Did you ever post this barrel because my brother showed me one like it on this forum? It was around the time you dug it because he passed away shortly after that.
 Captcadillac


----------



## captcadillac

Here is a an early example of a Geisson's variant. Giesson is well known for use of the beautiful eagle on most of his mustard jars. The business directories at the time show him producing mustard at a later date than when some of his earliest jars were made.
 This example has the shield without the embossed eagle.


----------



## captcadillac

Note that the size of the jar is much smaller than his ones with the eagle, I think that it would hard to fit an eagle on such a small jar.


----------



## captcadillac

The O/P.


----------



## captcadillac

Here is the O/P.


----------



## Jim

That is the one. I didn't realize you were Pono's brother. I miss him, what a great guy. I always enjoyed talking with him and seeing his awesome food and soda bottles. He always liked that little Braunewell barrel.

 It was hard to let go of that barrel, but I know how happy I would be to get it if it were from my family. I have been fortunate to have some great digs and acquire some killer local bottles for my collection, so it was nice to be able to give something back and make someone very happy.  ~Jim


----------



## captcadillac

Pono really liked that mustard barrel. I remember him showing it to me several times. I am Ponoâ€™s younger brother. Our family really misses him. He was about the best older brother you could have. Growing up he saved my butt a few times.
 His wife and I are like sister and brother. We moved back to the mainland recently. She just couldnâ€™t stay in Hawaiâ€™i without him. Their two daughters moved back as well.
 We sold the bulk of their collection before moving back. She kept the best of their soda collection. We share the mustard collection. I like insulators and collect CD 121â€™s.
 Weâ€™re moving to the Mass area hopefully next year. My son is coming home from his last deployment in the Marine Corps. He is retiring next June. His wife and their two sons will be moving there as well. Ponoâ€™s wife is from Mass and we all love the place and the people back East.
 Pono really liked the members on the forum. I think he felt like it was his second home on the mainland.
 That was a very kind thing you did giving the mustard barrel to the descents family. You have the Aloha Spirit.
 Kekoa (captcadillac)


----------



## R.Spears

SC pontil collector - Wondering if you knew anything about this mid to late 1800's embossed mustard bottle. I found it on the banks of the Wolf River Lagoon in Memphis, Tn among many other very old bottles. Anyway it has a few small chips and cracks but over all in good condition. 
 Also wondering how common these are. Thanks !
 pic are not verry good sorry...[]


----------



## captcadillac

What does the embossing read?. The shape is more of the straight sided barrel mold, compared to the bulbous barrel molds, if its pontiled then your looking at probably pre 1870. I The top appears to be ground.
 It reminds me of a Wm. Scotten mustard from St Louis who used that mold with a ground top and was pontiled.
 SCPC is recovering from surgery and I am covering for her. I am her brother in law.
 Capt Cadiilac


----------



## R.Spears

> ORIGINAL:  captcadillac
> 
> What does the embossing read?. The shape is more of the straight sided barrel mold, compared to the bulbous barrel molds, if its pontiled then your looking at probably pre 1870. I The top appears to be ground.
> It reminds me of a Wm. Scotten mustard from St Louis who used that mold with a ground top and was pontiled.
> SCPC is recovering from surgery and I am covering for her. I am her brother in law.
> Capt Cadiilac


 

 Well i hope her recovery goes well. The jar had no markings on it at all.
 here are a few more pics.


----------



## captcadillac

If you could try and take a good picture of the bottom of your jar that would help date it. From your pictures it looks like it may be pontiled. The pontils on most mustards are very weak at best. If you could try a straight center and a side slightly angled of the base pictures that may show the bottom.
 Thanks for posting your barrel.
 CaptCadiillac


----------



## diggerdirect

Here is a barrel I dug over the weekend, clear glass, ground lip, smooth base, approx 4" tall. Not sure but it could have been a mustard. It had remnants of the original label as do most of the bottles from this dump but when they reach the air disintegration starts rapidly, it could not be saved or read enough to know exact contents or company...Al


----------



## diggerdirect

picture of the lip


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  SC pontil collector
> 
> Hey surfaceone,
> Where did you find that one you posted?
> You stay live in da islands?
> sc pontil collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Brah,
> 
> They were discussing this guy @ Current Auctions and Sales under Is this guy serious? The mook from Pequannock has an imperfect understanding of bottles and the values thereof, but he did have that mustard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd like to say I've dug one, but "but, No-o-o-o-o." I'm sure they come up from time to time, under a less delusional platform.
Click to expand...

 

 I HAVE HEARD OF CAT JUGGLING!!DISGUSTING![] GREAT BOTTLES!!JAMIE


----------



## R.Spears

hope this is better


----------



## captcadillac

Thanks for posting a picture of your latest dig. Probably a mustard because of its shape, but without embossing or a label its hard to say what was in it.
 Nice find and shape, different than most jars. 
 CaptCadillac


----------



## captcadillac

That is a much better picture. However  still can't tell from the picture if its a smooth or pontiled base.
 If you want to try another base picture, look at the pictures that were posted earlier on this thread that show the base at an angle.
 Clarity is very important to see the base.
 CaptCadillac


----------



## bottlefanatic

yes I have 2 of those and there nice, decided to collect mustards 3 or 4 yrs. ago on a quest to get as many as possible and have a few now looking for pre 1866 embossed mustards Philadelphia, New York, Baltimore, Boston etc. I think there are many unlisted let me know thanx


----------

